
Moderna failed to disclose federal funding for vaccine patent applications - elliekelly
https://www.statnews.com/pharmalot/2020/08/28/moderna-covid19-vaccine-coronavirus-patents-darpa/
======
elliekelly
They buried the lede, IMO:

> In arguing for an investigation, the advocacy group maintained Moderna is
> obligated under federal law to disclose the grants that led to nearly a
> dozen specific patent applications and explained the financial support means
> the U.S. government would have certain rights over the patents. In other
> words, U.S. taxpayers would have an ownership stake in vaccines developed by
> the company.

